# What is the best 3d projector available??



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Guys,

My theater room will be finished in about 2 months. Doing 11.2 system and I'm in need of a 3D projector. What is the best available under $5000? Or is there something I should wait for? Was leaning towards the Pany AE7000U, is that the way to go? Need some feedback


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Panasonic pjs always sell well and are an excellent choice. But when you are buying a projector there are a lot of things to consider. For instance, are you going to use a 120" screen with a 17'6" throw? Then no, the Panasonic would be a poor choice. Is 3D a priority? If so you have to take into effect the drop in brightness when viewing 3D content.

I'd suggest at least reading through this sticky. And then you can tell us a bit more about what you are looking for. :T


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. Its actually funny that you say that because those dimensions and screen size are close. The screen will be a 118" Carada Precision. The room is 17.5' in depth. The projector will be mounted to the ceiling within this depth, so I suppose the lens of the projector to the screen would be like 16.5'. There are no windows, totally dedicated theater. Do you think the AE7000 would not be good choice for this situation?


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

rf5000 said:


> Thanks. Its actually funny that you say that because those dimensions and screen size are close. The screen will be a 118" Carada Precision. The room is 17.5' in depth. The projector will be mounted to the ceiling within this depth, so I suppose the lens of the projector to the screen would be like 16.5'. There are no windows, totally dedicated theater. Do you think the AE7000 would not be good choice for this situation?


I have a AE7000U... 130" Scope Screen with a throw of 13'6" and I think it does a decent job with 3D. I've only had it for two weeks and I see several issues that give me heart burn, but in all fairness I don't have it dialed in with the proper settings yet.

Many people say the Benq 7000 and the Epson 5010 is better for 3D (primarily) because they are brighter. I have not had a chance to compare so ignorance is bliss in my opinion...

My primary reason for getting the Panny was the Auto Lens adjustment for 2.35:1 Constant Image Height setup I wanted. It suits my needs and the auto adjustment is an awesome show piece...


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

popalock said:


> I have a AE7000U... 130" Scope Screen with a throw of 13'6" and I think it does a decent job with 3D. I've only had it for two weeks and I see several issues that give me heart burn, but in all fairness I don't have it dialed in with the proper settings yet.
> 
> Many people say the Benq 7000 and the Epson 5010 is better for 3D (primarily) because they are brighter. I have not had a chance to compare so ignorance is bliss in my opinion...
> 
> My primary reason for getting the Panny was the Auto Lens adjustment for 2.35:1 Constant Image Height setup I wanted. It suits my needs and the auto adjustment is an awesome show piece...


The projector itself... Again, I kinda want to reserve final judgement until I take the time to get everything right. This is my first projector and at the moment I'm not impressed with it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rf5000 said:


> Thanks. Its actually funny that you say that because those dimensions and screen size are close. The screen will be a 118" Carada Precision. The room is 17.5' in depth. The projector will be mounted to the ceiling within this depth, so I suppose the lens of the projector to the screen would be like 16.5'. There are no windows, totally dedicated theater. Do you think the AE7000 would not be good choice for this situation?


At that screen size and pj mounting distance, you'll have 12fL. That is at the bottom end of the recommended 12-16fL. I would really try and get more lumens, especially for 3D. Take a look at the aforementioned Epson 5010. That will get you on the high end at 16fL.


----------



## Bullitt5094 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a JVC 55 that you can get for between $5K and $6K. I have a 136" Carada BW Scope screen. The 55 has no problem with 3D even in low lamp mode, scope move and without using an Anamorphic lens. Basically the toughest situation for a projector. It's 4K pixel density gives it a great picture even when seated relatively close to the screen. It also has lens memory so it will zoom and focus in both Scope and 16:9 which saved me from investing in an expensive A lens. In 2D it has and awesome picture IMHO. Even with that size screen and 17ft back, it has zero brightness problems in normal lamp mode in my very dark room. I've not gone to high output mode except to play with it. NOTE: I don't claim to be an expert, I've only owned one projector in my short HT history of 6 months, but I can tell you I'm very impressed with the 55 for under $6,000.00


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Its funny you should mention JVC Bullitt5094. From everything Ive been reading about the recent JVC 3D models their 3D performance has been disappointing. Like not to the level you would expect considering JVC's reputation for excellent 2D performance and not nearly as competitive in 3D performance as they are in 2D. Dont know, personally, thats just what Ive read.


----------



## Bullitt5094 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was expecting to be disappointed because I'd been given similar information. It was a trade-off I expected to make to get a projector that would do all the other things I held as more critical. I was actually surprised that using the Xpand glasses, I'm not disappointed at all with the 3D. Feels like you can reach out and touch stuff. But while we're at it, I was also lead to believe sitting 10ft from a 136" screen would look bad. It doesn't. That I would need an A lens for the JVC to be bright enough for a scope screen that size in even 2D. I didn't. In fact I don't for even 3D. There were some other rules of thumb that fortunately didn't apply to my results. 
But again, I can only relate my experience with my own hardware. I compare the PQ to my 64" Samsung E 7000 downstairs and my previous calibrated and modded Mitsu Diamond DLP with 9" CRT guns and the JVC is very close. I feel I have a pretty good point of reference of PQ from those two devices and the picture from the JVC isn't as good spread over a 136" screen, but it is definitely not far off. But bottom line is, I claim to be no expert on anything that is not currently in use in my HT room. If you find yourself in Cypress TX, stop by and see what you think. Jaunter invited me to his awesome HT and it helped me make the decisions I did against the grain of advice. I would love to reciprocate. :T


----------

